# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ابل سوفت ويير(Apple Products Software)  Bomb!!! جلبريك غير مقيد لل ios5.0.1 !!

## mohamed73

> @pod2g has created a terrific gift for iOS fans — an untethered 5.0.1 jailbreak for non-A5 devices! 
>  Many of you have already been following @pod2g’s الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   where he’s been keeping everyone up to date on his progress.  And so   you know that he recently decided to push the button on a release for   all devices except the new iPhone4S and iPad2.  @pod2g’s untether   involves two separate exploits and a few other “tricks” — and since he’s   taken the @comex approach of doing nearly everything himself, you know   his plate has been full these past few months! *A few days ago, @pod2g gave the untether to both the iPhone devteam and the chronic devteam.*    We’ve put it into redsn0w 0.9.10 and PwnageTool, and the chronic   devteam put it into a Cydia package (the same set of exploits is in all   three).
>  Here are the basic steps for how to get it:  *The untether is for iOS 5.0.1 on iPhone3GS, iPhone4, iPhone4-CDMA, iPad1, iPod touch 3G, iPod touch 4G*If you have one of those devices and are not on 5.0.1 yet, update now!  The SHSH window is still open for 5.0.1  *If you unlock via ultrasn0w or gevey*, make sure you only get to 5.0.1 via a custom IPSW!  See the guides at places like الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] if you don’t know how.  *Once you’re at 5.0.1, use the latest redsn0w 0.9.10 to both jailbreak and untether.**If you’re already at 5.0.1 with a tethered jailbreak, you have two choices:*   either run redsn0w 0.9.10 over your current jailbreak (deselect   “Install Cydia” if you do that), or install the Cydia package prepared   by the chronic devteam.  *The patches are the same regardless of which you choose.*Some  of you are using a hybrid 5.0/5.0.1 configuration.  If so, do  not  attempt to install this untether over that setup!  You will most  likely  get into a reboot cycle.  Do a sync and fresh restore to 5.0.1  then  install the jailbreak + untether.
> As mentioned earlier, @pod2g  has spent months working on all the  exploits and tricks in this  untether, and many of you may be wondering  how you can send donations.   Although the iPhone devteam itself doesn’t  take donations, we thought  it was appropriate to provide a link at the  end of the redsn0w run for  you to more easily donate directly to @pod2g  if you wish  (alternatively, you can go right الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]).  There’s a link in the Cydia package for donating to the chronic devteam for the Cydia version of @pod2g’s untether.
>  @pod2g is now looking for a way to extend this to A5 devices.   Because  those devices cannot use geohot’s limera1n exploit to inject  the  untether, they require exploits above and beyond those used for this   release.  Keep following pod2g on الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] or his blog for any progress reports!
>  Here are the redsn0w download links.  *These links are temporary, do not permalink them yet!*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] (be sure to run in Administrator mode)

 ....................................... 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

وأخيرا وكما صرح من قبل الهاكرز الملقب ب pod2g يطلق العنان لجلبريك غير مقيد لل ios5.0.1  
شكرا اخي محمد على المواكبة 
وهذا فيديو يوضح طريقة عمل الجلبريك
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## DARIFBS

بعد التجربة تم الجلبريك بنجاح

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

تمت التجربة بنجاح على 4g

----------


## seffari

بارك الله فيك

----------


## salinas

بارك الله فيك

----------


## GSM-AYA

بارك الله فيك

----------


## hassan riach

بارك الله فيك

----------


## gsm4maroc

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## khaledrepa

بارك الله فيك

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

متابعة رائعة 
ياشباب

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

بارك الله فيك

----------


## mor71

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## amer

مشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور

----------


## the-king

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## salinas

تمت التجربة بنجاح على 3gs

----------


## rodwan

بارك الله فيك

----------


## Jeffersonn

merci

----------


## ighdriss

بارك الله فيك

----------


## liamsi_kaw

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## hamidr9

بارك الله فيك

----------


## abdjamel

لكنه متوقف الان

----------


## hajii

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## abousalma007

بارك الله فيك

----------

